
Feynman on Science vs. Religion and Why Uncertainty Is Central to Morality - rimher
https://www.brainpickings.org/2015/05/11/richard-feynman-science-religion/
======
falconman
One of the most brilliant thinkers of the past century

~~~
rimher
Most definitely, his works in literature are brilliant even for non-
scientists!

